# Need help: Any unconventional methods for storing my new $79 Kindle?



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I really don't want to pony up $30 or $35 for a neoprene case or cover for my new $79 Kindle. Do you know of any stores (brick-and-mortar or online) that sell cases that may not necessarily be intended for the Kindle but would work well for protecting it? I always read it "naked" so I just need a protective case to put in between uses...nothing fancy, just functional and protective.

Thanks in advance.

P.S. This is the model I'm referring to:



*UPDATE - 10/5/11:* I found a case. See this post for pics and details!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Check out target or Walmart. I'm sure you'll find something there. (I also hear potholders do a good job as well as padded envelopes.)


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Our local Barnes and Nobel still have deeply discounted 1st edition Nook cases.  I looked at a few the other day in the $5 range.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't looked at the size but if you check that out and find something similar, you could find some options.  There are quite a few ereaders and smaller tablets that you might be able to find something that works.  I had a phone that didn't fit most cases to slide out easily and ended up finding a little GPS pouch that worked perfect.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know if you have a CATOS in your town but my local one carries some really cute zip-up covers for "netbooks and ereaders". I just got one for my netbook and it fits great. They'd be too big for a regular K3 but might work for something the size of a DX.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Any slipcase that you had for the K3 should probably work as this new Touch is only less than an inch shorter, tiny bit narrower, and the same thickness. If you had any of the slipcases handmade for the K3 it should work fine.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a sleeve I made for the K2 when testing the pattern for strawhatbrat.  My new $79 Kindle is in it right now, swimming around a bit, but it's certainly doable.  I also tried out a K3 sleeve I made, and it's a much better fit, just that inch too long.  So I agree with Tabatha that the sleeves out there for the K3 would be fine.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I looked all over - Walmart, Target, even Ross - and everything was either the wrong size or close to the same price as the official Amazon cases (I looked at more than just e-reader cases...I looked at any and every kind of case available). I checked out BN hoping to score one of those $5 Nook cases mentioned above, but that was a no-go as well.  I was ready to take Luvmy4brats' advice and use a potholder...LOL.

Then I found this:



Mine is black though. Only Amazon third-party sellers carry it. The seller I bought it from - "GaryCave" - offered a choice of red or black. I contacted them asking for black, and upon their reply, I ordered. Oddly enough, it's no longer listed by that seller. I'm not sure why. But other sellers are still offering it (in the red shown above).

It's a bit too tall, wide, and deep all around for the K79, but I knew that before I placed the order. So, while it's far from a perfect solution, it more than gets the job done for now. I wanted a case fairly quickly, and this will tide me over in the meantime until I can find something specifically for the K79 that doesn't cost an arm and leg.

I paid only $5 for this.

If anyone else is interested, I'll snap some pics. Just LMK. You probably won't be able to get it in black - I got lucky there - but you can't beat the price either way (it varies a bit depending on the seller, but it's pretty cheap in general).

Edit: Bestbuy.com (and probably other e-tailers as well) also carry this case.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't remember what thread it was in, but someone mentioned they were putting their new Kindle in a tube sock!
Now that's unconventional. (it must be a pretty stretchy sock)


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I got a Marware cover but while I waited I used a sweat sock. I had an odd sock so I rolled the top down till it was about an inch longer than the Kindle Basic. I could stretch the opening wide, slide the Kindle in and then stash it in my daypack. Worked fine but I got a cover for rigidity.


----------



## Brendako (Mar 27, 2009)

I love my BoxWave Sienna Leather Vertical case!! I had one for my K2 and now for my K3.  It is perfect, and I got it on Amazon for a promo price of about $13 shipped.


----------

